# This is downright cheesy!



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

It's been a while since I had a project and I was feeling a little blue. Then I had what seemed like a sharp idea but in the end it is full of holes. As most of you know, I usually craft singles of my projects -- and this one is no exception -- but sometimes a project idea just grates on me until I'm forced to do it. Anyway, it's as gouda project a I could come up with after a dry spell.










No gears, levers, cams, or cranks here, it is just a little finger puppet who hides inside a hole in a piece of swiss cheese. The mouse was carved out of basswood with a utility knife. The cheese is 3 layers of 3/4" mdf, and the holes were created with core box bits in the router and forstner bits in the drill press. The mouse pops into view when pushed by a finger from underneath the cheese.

Anyway, that's the saga of this tasty little project. Okay, so I told you in advance that it was cheesy and you should have known the poor puns would curdle your brain. (Wow! ten cheese references in one post. Ummm. Eleven, if you count the last word "cheese". Wait! Does that make it twelve?) :sarcastic:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great job on the rodent, Oliver...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I have a grand daughter who would absolutely love it! 

Well done Oliver


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If you could carve a likeness of Vince Lombardi to pop out of the hole you could sell a ton of them at a Green Bay game.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I take it that you shredded the plans before any off us could dip in to the fun project?

Well done Oliver!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Whey to go, Oliver!


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice Mouse Oliver, you didn't need any plans so no one else should either. N


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Very clever Oliver. I always look forward to see what you will come up with.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Oliver, your imagination, ingenuity and workmanship are a constant source of amazement to me. (sprinkled with a touch of envy)


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi Oliver
Neat! Is the rodents name"Packer"?
Dennis


----------



## david_de (Jun 3, 2013)

Oliver you always amaze and amuse me. I am curious did you detect any polyps or prostrate problems when operating the mouse?


----------



## majnun (Nov 28, 2013)

Very sweet, charming, whimsical and well executed. Thanks.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

I am blue with envy over your sharp attention to details in this clever toy.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Now you just need a remote control, to make the mouse pop up when people get close to it to look at it. Good job.


----------



## sjonesphoto (Feb 19, 2014)

gaffboat said:


> it's been a while since i had a project and i was feeling a little blue. Then i had what seemed like a sharp idea but in the end it is full of holes. As most of you know, i usually craft singles of my projects -- and this one is no exception -- but sometimes a project idea just grates on me until i'm forced to do it. Anyway, it's as gouda project a i could come up with after a dry spell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


adorable!


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

lmao....cute


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

Cool project, very creative. Looks really fun, great carving on the mouse and the cheese looks yummy. Great job!


----------

